# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Extremadura estudia un trasvase del Tajo al Guadiana y otro a Murcia

## Rafa

*Extremadura estudia un trasvase del Tajo al Guadiana y otro a Murcia*

El Ejecutivo de Vara encarga un estudio por 425.000 euros sobre las dos conexiones 
RAFAEL MÉNDEZ - Madrid - 08/10/2009 


El Ejecutivo de Extremadura, con el visto bueno del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, ha encargado un estudio sobre la "factibilidad de un hipotético trasvase desde el embalse de Valdecañas al Levante Español y de alternativas prioritarias de un trasvase interno Tajo-Guadiana en Extremadura". Así, Extremdura da el primer paso para construir un trasvase del Tajo al Segura que complemente el actual desde la cabecera del Tajo y otro entre dos de las principales cuencas para sus regadíos. El estudio, encargado por 425.000 euros, tiene que estar listo en 2010.

El consejero de Fomento extremeño, José Luis Quintana, explica que el estudio también analizará si esos trasvases son compatibles con "las necesidades de Extremadura de los próximos 50 años, las previsiones del cambio climático y los compromisos firmados del caudal que debe llegar a Portugal".

Aunque la ministra de Medio Ambiente, Elena Espinosa, ha negado en público que su ministerio esté estudiando ese trasvase, la realidad es que es la opción preferida por el Gobierno para desencallar el Estatuto de Castilla-LaMancha y a la vez, satisfacer las demandas de Murcia y Alicante, donde más de dos millones de personas beben agua del Tajo.

"Nosotros no nos oponemos al trasvase a Murcia si las demandas de agua de Extremadura están cubiertas", explica Quintana: "Construirlo o no ya no nos corresponde a nosotros. Pero estamos dispuesto a hablarlo y creemos que nuestra postura es la más coherente de todas". El presidente extremeño, el socialista Guillermo Fernández Vara, al contrario que otros presidentes autonómicos, no se opone a los trasvases que parten de su comunidad. "Algunos presidentes se han hecho hombrecitos con la política del agua", declaró a este diario hace un año.

El plan del Ejecutivo de construir esos dos trasvases (el del Tajo al Guadiana es de sólo unos 50 kilómetros pero el otro es de más de 400) supone volver poco a poco a la política de una red mallada de trasvases como la que planificó José Borrell como ministro de Obras Públicas, con interconexión en la mayoría de las cuencas. Salvo una: el Ebro. En 2004, en una de sus primeras decisiones, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero derogó el trasvase del Ebro hacia Almería y anunció un plan de desaladoras para suplirlo. Aunque las desaladoras van con retraso, el Ejecutivo sólo planea tocar la desembocadura del Ebro si es para abastecer a Barcelona.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepunac_24/Tes

----------

